# site needed



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Thinking of going to lakes at Easter anyone recommend site :roll:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we stayed a Castlerig farm site last October and liked it, very friendly and helpful, a nice clean site, it is not far from Keswick, we had hill views, the other campsite opposite also called Castlerig, has lake views on some pitches. I would advise booking early though, we had great difficulty finding a site to stay on for a couple of nights midweek in October. I am sure you will get plenty of replies and loads to chose from http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Keswick

Anne


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Ash, we too stayed at Castlerig,if staying there ask for a top of the hill pitch!!!!!!!! it is a hell of a walk from the bottom :lol: Also stayed at the CC&C site in Keswick,2 mins walk into the town
terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We liked CC Park Coppice for its natural, secluded groups of pitches (not good for satellite though), NT woodland, lake Coniston (access for boat launching), walking up the Old Man, Grizedale Forest nearby, general Lake area access, etc.
> CC Park Coppice <

I see it is not on the MHF database, so better rectify that; I'm sure loads of MHF members know it well, just a shame more don't share their site experiences.

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ash

I don't think you have any chance of getting in anywhere at Easter we are booked in for 2009 at Castlerig and booked in this August 18 months ago, your best bet would be the C&CC or the CC they have quite a few large sites and CL's, your going to have to start and plan, fewer pitches are available and more users every year

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you after a proper full faciity site or a CL.?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think you will be struggling now  The 2 big clubs are always booked up well in advance :twisted: . You could always ring up on the day and ask about NO-SHOWS.

Hope you find somewhere.

Johnny F


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

*Dent in the Dales*

If you have trouble finding somewhere i can reccomend this site it is on the edge of the village of Dent ( nearly inside it really ) a short drive into the Lakes & the fantastic Dales on your doorstep

High Laning


----------

